# Hello from Virginia



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

enjoy sir and enjoy the ride


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi and Welcome to Horse Forum.. I am from VA as well.. I own Paints though hehe..


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

welcome! lot's of us virginians....


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Hi and welcome!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the horse forum! It's great to have you!


----------



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey welcome to the forum!!
hope you have fun posting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Nice to meet you. Have fun posting. Any questions, don't hesitate to ask


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! I know the other saddlebred fans will be glad to see another saddlebred lover!


----------

